# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [RID] Journe de rassemblement  Lausanne

## pcaboche

Bonjour  tous,

Bienvenue dans le fil de discussion concernant la *journe de rassemblement inter-dveloppeurs de Lausanne.* Dans ce fil, vous trouverez toutes les infos concernant cette journe et vous pourrez soumettre vos propositions.

Pour l'instant, voil ce qui est prvu:

*Priode:* un week-end (plutt le samedi) en Septembre.
*Date provisoire:* 2 Septembre 2006
*Lieu de rassemblement:* Pyramides de Vidy (Lausanne Sud, prs UNIL, sortie autoroute)
*
Au programme:
*Une fois rassembls (dans un endroit facile d'accs), nous nous rendrons trs certainement dans l'un des restaurants suggrs par Eric (voir liste plus bas). C'est sans doute la solution la plus simple tant donn que l'organisation de grillades est sujette aux caprices du temps. Voici la liste des restaus proposs:




> La bruschetta:pizzeria, proche de la gare, prix raisonnables. Les pizzas y sont excellentes et de bonne taille.
> Le vaudois:brasserie avec spcialits vaudoises (papet, boudin, etc..) ils font aussi la fondue vigneronne, et de bonnes viandes (notamment sur ardoise). Ct prix, les mets de brasserie sont trs abordables, fondue et viandes sont un peu plus chres.
> Le Louis:Cuisine franaise, c'est galement un bar  vins. Ils ont deux salles, une premire gastronomique, hors de prix, et une seconde, pas bon march mais correst, qui dispose des services du mme cuisinier. La cuisine y est excellente, l'ambiance est jeune, le point noir c'est le servce, il ne faut vraiment pas tre press.
> St. Gry:c'est le seul que je n'ai jamais test, mais on m'en a dit tant de bien que je ne peux que vous le proposer . A ce qu'on dit on y mange bien, le service  y est chaleureux et les prix trs corrects.
> Le quai des brunes:Cuisine francaise, les mets sont originaux, le service est bon, bien que pas trs strict. Le cadre est jeune, trs sympa. Pour les fadas de desserts, c'est l qu'il faut aller. Prix moyens
> 
>  Voil, j'en connais plein d'autres encore alors si vous avez des souhaits particuliers, n'hsitez pas  demander.
> 
> L'option grillades est toujours ouverte. Dans ce cas, a serait plutt au bord du lac, voir ventuellement chez moi, mais je vais tre dans les cartons, je dmnage fin septembre.
> ...


En esprant vous voir nombreux.

----------


## kirgan

Salut,

comme je l'ai dit  pcaboche en mp, je rside actuellement en allemagne, mais ma meilleure amie habite lausanne et j'ai habit 5 ans en valais (hopp sierre  ::mrgreen:: ).

Donc, en fonction de pas mal de paramtres (emploi du temps de l'amie, le mien, le prix du train ^^), je me joindrai peut-tre  vous!

J'essaie de voir au plus tt, et je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Maxoo

Pour ceux qui visitent le forum et qui ne sont pas au courant :
il y a un rcapitulatif de cette rencontre, et la possibilit de s'inscrire, ici :
*http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...r_rid.php?id=1*

----------


## pcaboche

J'aimerais qu'on me confirme que le point de rassemblement (pour l'instant, les Pyramides de Vidy) rpond bien au cahier des charges suivant:facile  trouver, facile d'accsfacile de se garer, parking pas cher voire gratuitfacile pour se retrouver (on ne se connait pas et si on se donne RDV dans un endroit bourr de monde comme la gare, galre !)D'autres suggestions?

Merci

----------


## neguib

Bien que je n'ai malheureusement pas la disponibilit necessaire jusqu' la fin de cette anne pour participer  cette initiative. Je tiens  vous fliciter de et vous encouragez dans, votre dmarche. Je suis rest discret, car je voyais votre rencontre comme un temps de partage pour des dveloppeurs en activit; (ce qui aujourd'hui n'est plus vraiment mon cas, puisque je me suis rcemment mis en retraite de mon activit d'indpendant). Le fait d'avoir t indpendant franais sur le territoire suisse uniquement en Valais, ne m'a pas rellement donn l'occasion de frquenter rellement le milieu des developpeurs "_du cru_", ce qui a pour consquence une veritable mconnaissance de la culture mtier locale  ::): .
J'ignore donc si je serais  ma place au sein de cette rencontre ? En tout tat de cause, je renouvelle mes voeux de prosprit pour celle-ci et ceux qui y participeront.
neguib  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> Je suis rest discret, car je voyais votre rencontre comme un temps de partage pour des dveloppeurs en activit;


Sur ce point, tu te trompes lourdement: tous les habitus des forums de DVP sont les bienvenus, "en activit" ou pas. La preuve: je suis encore  la recherche d'emploi actuellement. Dans certaines RID, il y a des tudiants qui participent.

Au contraire, c'est l'occasion de nouer des liens, d'avoir des contacts, de faire des changes mme pour ceux qui sont "en activit". C'est l'occasion par exemple pour qu'un dveloppeur Java ou PHP discute avec un consultant en .Net (sans que a vire au troll  ::mouarf::  ).

Si tu veux venir, tu es le bienvenu (je me suis longtemps demand pourquoi tu ne t'tais pas inscrit sur la carte).





> J'ignore donc si je serais  ma place au sein de cette rencontre ?


Bien sr que si ! (voir plus haut)

----------


## neguib

Merci de cet eclaircissement qui me rjouit, seulement :



> ...je n'ai malheureusement pas la disponibilit necessaire jusqu' la fin de cette anne pour participer  cette initiative. ...


Donc certainement  une prochaine  ::):

----------


## thecaptain

Salut,

hh yes un autre valaisan dans la place  ::P:  Sinon je ritre les questions de pcaboche  ::): 



> * facile  trouver, facile d'accs
>     * facile de se garer, parking pas cher voire gratuit
>     * facile pour se retrouver (on ne se connait pas et si on se donne RDV dans un endroit bourr de monde comme la gare, galre !)


et j'ajoute encore :
    * la date est-elle confirme ?
    * l'heure est-elle dfinie ?

voilou ^^

@++

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Moi, je serais trs intress par venir. 

Par contre, je n'ai que le train comme moyen de transport, donc j'arriverai  la gare de Lausanne. C'est accessible en combien de temps votre point de RDV depuis la gare ?

----------


## Invit4

> Moi, je serais trs intress par venir. 
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai que le train comme moyen de transport, donc j'arriverai  la gare de Lausanne. C'est accessible en combien de temps votre point de RDV depuis la gare ?


Tu prends le 1 ou le 5 jusqu' Georgette, ensuite le 2 jusqu' Vidy. vite fait  ::P:

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, la date, a convient  tout le monde?

le RDV, vous le prfrez  quelle heure?

----------


## thecaptain

salut,

l'heure m'est gale  ::):  Je pense arriver en train comme wichtounet. Merci pour les bus Eldacar !

@++

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Pour la date, c'est pas mal  :;):  




> salut,
> 
> l'heure m'est gale  Je pense arriver en train comme wichtounet. Merci pour les bus Eldacar !
> 
> @++


On pourrait se retrouver  la gare, comme a on va ensemble au Rendez-vous ?

----------


## thecaptain

> On pourrait se retrouver  la gare, comme a on va ensemble au Rendez-vous ?


yes  :;):  plus qu'a attendre l'heure  ::D:

----------


## kirgan

Bah  ::(: 

Ma petite soeur habite trs (trs) loin d'ici, et elle revient en europe quelques jours. Le seul w-e o je peux la voir est celui du 2/09.

Ca sera donc sans moi pour cette fois-ci! Dommage, mais c'est la vie ^^

Amusez-vous bien!

----------


## Invit4

A part a, une chose : je ne suis pas un dveloppeur professionnel, je suis un dveloppeur amateur  ct des tudes au gymnase.
Je me demande juste si je ne ferai pas "intrus" dans ce rendez-vous.

----------


## pcaboche

> Bah 
> 
>  Ma petite soeur habite trs (trs) loin d'ici, et elle revient en europe quelques jours. Le seul w-e o je peux la voir est celui du 2/09.
> 
>  Ca sera donc sans moi pour cette fois-ci! Dommage, mais c'est la vie ^^
> 
>  Amusez-vous bien!


 On n'est pas  une semaine prs non plus! (enfin, je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres...)





> A part a, une chose : je ne suis pas un dveloppeur professionnel, je suis un dveloppeur amateur  ct des tudes au gymnase.
> Je me demande juste si je ne ferai pas "intrus" dans ce rendez-vous.


C'est pas un problme ! (voir la rponse faite  neguib)

----------


## kirgan

> On n'est pas  une semaine prs non plus! (enfin, je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres...)


Ben en mme temps ce w-e l tait le seul o je pouvais me librer facilement. Et dans quelques semaines, mon stage se termine et je ne sais pas encore o je serai! (et si je suis rentr en belgique, bruxelles-lausanne pour manger un morceau, a fait long quand mme  ::P: )

Donc a pue un peu pour moi  ::(: 

Mais j'ai gard les noms des suisses et affilis, si je rentre en Valais pour y travailler, ds que j'ai un jardin, je fais un BBQ  ::mrgreen::  Donc qui sait, au printemps... ^^

----------


## pcaboche

> Mais j'ai gard les noms des suisses et affilis, si je rentre en Valais pour y travailler, ds que j'ai un jardin, je fais un BBQ  Donc qui sait, au printemps... ^^


 ::lahola::

----------


## pcaboche

*Message trs important 1:* il faudrait que quelqu'un prenne un appareil photo, pour qu'on puisse immortaliser l'instant.

* Message trs important 2:* pourriez-vous indiquer vos prfrences pour le restau, s'il vous plait? (qu'on puisse rserver)

----------


## thecaptain

Salut,

tu as quoi comme resto  proposer ? Personnellement ca m'est gal ^^ Ceci dit, on a toujours pas dfini d'heures non ? Allez je me lance, je propose 13h aux pyramides  ::D: 

@++

----------


## pcaboche

> tu as quoi comme resto  proposer ?


Premier message de la page 1 (et cette liste, c'est  Eric qu'on la doit. Merci Eric !)





> Allez je me lance, je propose 13h aux pyramides


Ca fait pas un peu tard pour aller manger? ( moins que les restaus soient ouverts  toute heure...)

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> * Message trs important 2:* pourriez-vous indiquer vos prfrences pour le restau, s'il vous plait? (qu'on puisse rserver)


Je proposerais soit la brushetta soit le vaudois.

Sinon, pour l'heure, j'aurais plutt dit quelque chose comme 12h aux pyramides. 

Pour l'appareil photo, j'en ai pas  ::?:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> * Message trs important 2:* pourriez-vous indiquer vos prfrences pour le restau, s'il vous plait? (qu'on puisse rserver)


Je proposerais soit la brushetta soit le vaudois.

Sinon, pour l'heure, j'aurais plutt dit quelque chose comme 12h aux pyramides. 

Pour l'appareil photo, j'en ai pas  ::?:

----------


## pcaboche

> Je proposerais soit la brushetta soit le vaudois.


Pareil ! (j'ai pas les moyens de me payer un 4 toiles)

----------


## Eowyn

Salut  vous Dveloppeurs de par chez nous !

Je salue l'initiative !
Malheureusement le 2 septembre, je serai du ct de Montreux pour a : 
http://www.montreuxmusic.com/memoria...ialday001f.htm

et participer  un concert hommage au grand Freddy (une symphonie, l'orchestre tout a...), a se refuse pas, pas vrai ?!

alors ce sera pour une autre fois !

et Yorglaa me signale qu'il trouve l'ide sympa mais lui sera l : 
http://www.paraclub.ch/de/02_sm06.php

et pareil, les championnats suisses c'est qu'une fois par anne !

A tout bientt

Eo

----------


## pcaboche

> Salut  vous Dveloppeurs de par chez nous !
> 
> Je salue l'initiative !
> Malheureusement le 2 septembre, je serai du ct de Montreux pour a : 
> http://www.montreuxmusic.com/memoria...ialday001f.htm
> 
> et participer  un concert hommage au grand Freddy (une symphonie, l'orchestre tout a...), a se refuse pas, pas vrai ?!
> 
> alors ce sera pour une autre fois !
> ...


Bon, qu'est-ce qu'on fait? On dcale d'1 ou 2 semaine(s) pour accueillir 2 nouveaux participants ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Bon, qu'est-ce qu'on fait? On dcale d'1 ou 2 semaine(s) pour accueillir 2 nouveaux participants ?


Pourquoi pas, on peut remettre ca au 9, par contre, j'ai pas mon agenda devant moi, donc je dirai ce soir...

----------


## thecaptain

le 9 c'est bon pour moi  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, au final, qu'est-ce qu'on fait? On fait a samedi (le 2) ou on remet a  samedi prochain (le 9) ?

Est-ce que les personnes intresses pourraient de confirmer leur prsence? 

 ::merci::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Bon, au final, qu'est-ce qu'on fait? On fait a samedi (le 2) ou on remet a  samedi prochain (le 9) ?
> 
> Est-ce que les personnes intresses pourraient de confirmer leur prsence?


Pour moi, ca joue la mme chose les 2 jours  :;):

----------


## thecaptain

Salut,

moi les deux dates jouent toujours, mais j'ai not pour le 9  :;): 

@++

----------


## neguib

Et bien si  peut encourager, le 9 me donne une ouverture, et le fait de l'envisager m'a encourag  faire tout ce qu'il faut pour tenter d'tre prsent  vos cts lors de cette rencontre  ::):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Et bien si  peut encourager, le 9 me donne une ouverture, et le fait de l'envisager m'a encourag  faire tout ce qu'il faut pour tenter d'tre prsent  vos cts lors de cette rencontre


Alors, je pense qu'au vu de ta rponse et celle de theCaptain, il serait bien de garder le 9 et de fixer dfinitivement une heure.

----------


## pcaboche

> Alors, je pense qu'au vu de ta rponse et celle de theCaptain, il serait bien de garder le 9 et de fixer dfinitivement une heure.


Va pour le 9 !

Correction importante: *le RDV aura lieu le 9 Septembre*.


Pour l'heure, je dirais 11h, pour qu'on aille manger ensuite sur le coup de midi. Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Pour l'heure, je dirais 11h, pour qu'on aille manger ensuite sur le coup de midi. Qu'en dites-vous ?


Moi ca me va  ::P:

----------


## boleduch

Il me semble avoir qqch de prvu le 9, mais plus trs sur...y faudra que je regarde et je vous redirai demain!

----------


## Eric Berger

Oul j'avais compltement zapp le topic  ::?:  

Et du coup les choses tournent bien, il se trouve que ce samedi j'ai un mariage (que j'avais aussi zapp) mais le 9 je suis libre normalement.

Pour le restaurant, 1er choix St.-Gry deuxime Bruschetta, troixime le Vaudois

Je prendrais mon app. photo

----------


## pcaboche

> Oul j'avais compltement zapp le topic


Comme pas mal de gens en fait. Et comme a fait un peu "juste" de prvoir quelque chose le jeudi pour le samedi, il vallait mieux dcaler d'une semaine...

----------


## pcaboche

J'ai fait du reprage et les pyramides de Vidy ne sont pas ce qu'il y a de plus facile  reprer, surtout pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la ville. A l'inverse, le camping est difficile  manquer (c'est simple: il y a des flches partout). Qu'en dites-vous ?

Aussi, pourrait-on faire une liste des gens qui viennent, afin qu'on puisse savoir s'il y a des retardataires (afin de pouvoir les attendre). Merci.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> J'ai fait du reprage et les pyramides de Vidy ne sont pas ce qu'il y a de plus facile  reprer, surtout pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la ville. A l'inverse, le camping est difficile  manquer (c'est simple: il y a des flches partout). Qu'en dites-vous ?
> 
> Aussi, pourrait-on faire une liste des gens qui viennent, afin qu'on puisse savoir s'il y a des retardataires (afin de pouvoir les attendre). Merci.


Ca me va trs bien  ::P:  

Moi je suis sr de venir  :;):  

Par contre neguib m'a dit que ce n'tait pas sr pour son cas  ::?:

----------


## thecaptain

yes ca me va nickel aussi et je suis sur de venir  ::P: 

wichtounet on regarde pour le train ?  ::):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> yes ca me va nickel aussi et je suis sur de venir 
> 
> wichtounet on regarde pour le train ?


Ok, je regarde et je te dis vers quelle heure je peut arriver  Lausanne  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je peut arriver  Lausanne  10h40,11h15 ou 11h40.

----------


## pcaboche

> Je peut arriver  Lausanne  10h40,11h15 ou 11h40.


On t'attendra.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> On t'attendra.


Je peut aussi arriver plus tt s'il le faut, c'est juste pour donner des heures vers 11h. Je peut arriver toutes les heures 40 et toutes les heures 15.

----------


## pcaboche

> Je peut arriver toutes les heures 40 et toutes les heures 15.


Nos trains ne sont pas aussi ponctuels en France. La Suisse est vraiment le pays de la prcision et de l'horlogerie.  ::D:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Nos trains ne sont pas aussi ponctuels en France. La Suisse est vraiment le pays de la prcision et de l'horlogerie.


N'est ce pas  :;):  

Tout est bien organis, regl  ::P:

----------


## pcaboche

> Tout est bien organis, regl


Pas toujours:  Lausanne, je me suis retrouv  un carrefour o la circulation tait compltement bloque pendant 5 minutes. En fait, les seuls  avoir le feu vert (je pense) taient bloqus par les barrires d'un passage  niveaux permettant de faire passer le mtro...

En fait, les feux devraient tre synchroniss sur le passage  niveau, avec un systme de rgles du genre "si les barrires sont baisses, alors on ne peut plus laisser passer telle et telle voie mais on peut laisser passer telle ou telle autre voie  la place pour dsengorger le traffic".

----------


## thecaptain

> Je peut arriver  Lausanne  10h40,11h15 ou 11h40.


yes on sera donc dans le mme train  ::):  Faut juste en choisir un  ::P:

----------


## kirgan

> Tout est bien organis, regl


Et le trafic ferroviaire tellement "on the edge" que le moindre retard d'un train  Oberwallis-les-berdouilles se rpercute sur le train qui entre en gare de Zrich...
Bon ceci dit ya pas souvent du retard, je dois le reconnatre. (Mais quand y'en a, qu'est-ce que a chie!)

Bon sinon pour recentrer sur le sujet, c'est sr et certain que je ne pourrai pas tre l (j'esprais encore pouvoir vous faire une [qui a dit "mauvaise"?]surprise le 8 au soir en vous disant "J'arrive  me librer").
Ce sera donc, pour moi, comme je vous l'ai dit, partie remise!

Amusez-vous bien et faites des photos!

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> yes on sera donc dans le mme train  Faut juste en choisir un


Faudra aussi russir  se retrouver dans le train, ce serait plus mieux bien  ::mouarf::  

Par contre, avec ca, il y a qui qui vient ?

Moi, PCaboche, theCaptain et Eric Berger, c'est ca ?

----------


## Eric Berger

> Faudra aussi russir  se retrouver dans le train, ce serait plus mieux bien  
> 
> Par contre, avec ca, il y a qui qui vient ?
> 
> Moi, PCaboche, theCaptain et Eric Berger, c'est ca ?


Pour bibi je confirme...

Si j'ai bien compris on ne sera que 4, dont 2 qui arrivent en train et qui vont devoir se dmerder pour aller jusqu'au camping qui soit dit en passant n'est pas  deux pas de la gare... Tout cel pour rejoindre deux guides certifis de la ville et si a se trouve retourner  la bruscheta qui est  deux pas de la gare.....

Rpondez-moi franchement, vous ne seriez pas des informaticiens par hasard?  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Proposition: On se donne rendez-vous derrire la gare de lausanne (la petite route qui passe en-dessous, c'est pas trop dur de se parquer), les deux pitons pourrons nous y rejoindre aisment (faut suivre les panneaux parking, et au fond descendre l'escalier). Ensuite, tant donn que mon forecastfox me dit qu'il va faire beau (24, partiellement ensoleill... et je suis de nature optimiste), on fait un saut au supermarch pour y acheter des trucs  lancer sur le grill et deux salades, puis on file chez moi (15 min du centre, quand a roule). Si finalement il ne fait pas beau, on pourra toujours se replier sur un restaurant, vu qu'on est 4, ils ne devraient pas nous faire une sychope si on dbarque sans rservation.

PS:pour info  la requte camping lausanne, google.ch rpond a... C'est scandalleux!!  ::mouarf::  

PSS: j'avais pas propos les grillades chez moi parce-que je suis en plein dmnagement et que je pouvais pas reevoir 10 personnes  l'intrieur en cas de pluie, mais en fait l y'a rien qui empche et a sera plus sympa, non?

----------


## thecaptain

> Si j'ai bien compris on ne sera que 4, dont 2 qui arrivent en train et qui vont devoir se dmerder pour aller jusqu'au camping qui soit dit en passant n'est pas  deux pas de la gare... Tout cel pour rejoindre deux guides certifis de la ville et si a se trouve retourner  la bruscheta qui est  deux pas de la gare.....
> 
> Rpondez-moi franchement, vous ne seriez pas des informaticiens par hasard?


heuuu...  ::aie::  




> Proposition: On se donne rendez-vous derrire la gare de lausanne (la petite route qui passe en-dessous, c'est pas trop dur de se parquer), les deux pitons pourrons nous y rejoindre aisment (faut suivre les panneaux parking, et au fond descendre l'escalier).


ca me parait une optimisation correcte  ::):  De plus ca nous vitera de "visiter" Lausanne involontairement  ::mrgreen:: 




> et a sera plus sympa, non?


hh  ::D:  ca promet ^^ Pour moi tout roule ! wichtounet comment qu'on fait pour se retrouver dans le train ? Genre on s'appelle ? Le dernier rentr fait les wagons pour trouver l'autre ?  ::): 

@++

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Pour bibi je confirme...
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris on ne sera que 4, dont 2 qui arrivent en train et qui vont devoir se dmerder pour aller jusqu'au camping qui soit dit en passant n'est pas  deux pas de la gare... Tout cel pour rejoindre deux guides certifis de la ville et si a se trouve retourner  la bruscheta qui est  deux pas de la gare.....
> 
> Rpondez-moi franchement, vous ne seriez pas des informaticiens par hasard?    
> 
> Proposition: On se donne rendez-vous derrire la gare de lausanne (la petite route qui passe en-dessous, c'est pas trop dur de se parquer), les deux pitons pourrons nous y rejoindre aisment (faut suivre les panneaux parking, et au fond descendre l'escalier). Ensuite, tant donn que mon forecastfox me dit qu'il va faire beau (24, partiellement ensoleill... et je suis de nature optimiste), on fait un saut au supermarch pour y acheter des trucs  lancer sur le grill et deux salades, puis on file chez moi (15 min du centre, quand a roule). Si finalement il ne fait pas beau, on pourra toujours se replier sur un restaurant, vu qu'on est 4, ils ne devraient pas nous faire une sychope si on dbarque sans rservation.
> 
> PS:pour info  la requte camping lausanne, google.ch rpond a... C'est scandalleux!!  
> ...


C'est une trs bonne ide  ::P:  , ca me ferait plaisir de ne pas me taper la moiti de la ville en bus  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Rpondez-moi franchement, vous ne seriez pas des informaticiens par hasard?


 ::mouarf2:: 


Ben en fait, c'est un algorithme qui s'adapte en fonction de la quantit de donnes: en dessous de 7 lments, le merge sort se transforme en bubble sort.





> PSS: j'avais pas propos les grillades chez moi parce-que je suis en plein dmnagement et que je pouvais pas reevoir 10 personnes  l'intrieur en cas de pluie, mais en fait l y'a rien qui empche et a sera plus sympa, non?


+1 pour le barbecue.


Et le plus marrant dans l'histoire, c'est que j'ai dpens un peu plus que prvu et je vais devoir passer  la gare pour faire du change...  ::oops::

----------


## Eric Berger

Bon ben c'est nickel... Reste plus aux deux colos qu' choisir quel train ils vont prendre et on pourra fixer le rdv.

----------


## thecaptain

Je propose celui d'11h15  ::):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Je propose celui d'11h15


Ca marche  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Tout le monde est d'accord pour qu'on se retrouve  11h15  la gare demain matin ? Et  l'endroit indiqu par Eric ?

J'aimerais pas me retrouver tout seul  ::mouarf::

----------


## Eric Berger

Pour moi c'est ok!

----------


## thecaptain

Salut,

petit rsum de la journe : nous nous sommes donc retrouv  la gare. Le temps tant beau, Eric nous a conduit chez lui aprs un dtour au supermarch puis comme convenu on a fait la grillade  ::D:  Nous tions 4 (Eric, pcaboche, witchounet et moi-mme) et on s'est vraiment bien marr entre les discussions de geek sur le C++ et le watercooling entre autre  ::mrgreen::  Eric devrait mettre les photos bientt ! Bref un bon repas, accompagn d'un superbe aprs-midi  ::):  Encore merci  Eric !

@++

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Salut,
> 
> petit rsum de la journe : nous nous sommes donc retrouv  la gare. Le temps tant beau, Eric nous a conduit chez lui aprs un dtour au supermarch puis comme convenu on a fait la grillade  Nous tions 4 (Eric, pcaboche, witchounet et moi-mme) et on s'est vraiment bien marr entre les discussions de geek sur le C++ et le watercooling entre autre  Eric devrait mettre les photos bientt ! Bref un bon repas, accompagn d'un superbe aprs-midi  Encore merci  Eric !
> 
> @++


Je plussoie, ce fut un trs bon aprs-midi  ::P:  

100 % Geek Attitude  ::mouarf::  

Un grand merci  Eric de nous avoir accueilli  :;):

----------


## Eric Berger

> Eric devrait mettre les photos bientt


Vi vi, y devrait... si y retrouve son cble USB  :8O:

----------


## Eric Berger

Vl les premires

----------


## Eric Berger

Et le reste...

Bon, on fait ce qui est qui?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

On peut ouais, mais ca risque d'tre un peu simple  ::aie::

----------


## thecaptain

mais c'est qu'Eric il nous a bien eut en nous prenant depuis en haut ! (comment a j'ai donn un information ?  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## kirgan

Alors mon pronostic (mais c'est vrai que c'est pas trop dur, mme si j'hsite pour 2)

Le geek en t-shirt dvp : eric
Le geek en t-shirt fonc : wichtounet
Le geek qui prie devant la bouteille de vin : pcaboche
Le geek avec le sourire dmoniaque (non non pas taper, mais on dirait que tu as tu une petite vieille sur l'image d'avant ^^) : thecaptain

Bon j'espre que vous avez bien geek!

PS: si je gagne, un petit rouvinez, ca m'irait bien...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## thecaptain

> Le geek qui prie devant la bouteille de vin : pcaboche


gniark  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Alors mon pronostic (mais c'est vrai que c'est pas trop dur, mme si j'hsite pour 2)
> 
> Le geek en t-shirt dvp : eric
> Le geek en t-shirt fonc : wichtounet
> Le geek qui prie devant la bouteille de vin : pcaboche
> Le geek avec le sourire dmoniaque (non non pas taper, mais on dirait que tu as tu une petite vieille sur l'image d'avant ^^) : thecaptain
> 
> Bon j'espre que vous avez bien geek!
> 
> PS: si je gagne, un petit rouvinez, ca m'irait bien...


C'est juste, bravo  ::mouarf::  

J'aime bien : 




> Le geek qui prie devant la bouteille de vin : pcaboche
> Le geek avec le sourire dmoniaque


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## pcaboche

> Le geek qui prie devant la bouteille de vin : pcaboche


Je prie pour le salut de thecaptain qui a lchement assassin une petite vieille avant de venir...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pollux

Alors c'tait bien?

Dsol d'avoir pas particip  ce post mais j'ai eu bcp de choses ces temps...

Vous avez pu faire quelque chose?

----------


## pcaboche

Ouais, c'tait bien. Je pense qu'on va essayer de s'en refaire une un de ces 4.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Bon, je relance ce post  ::D:  

Comme la dernire fois c'tait super, je me dis qu'on pourrait remettre a. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

On pourrait se voir une fois dans le courant de Janvier.

----------


## thecaptain

Salut,

tant  Lausanne maintenant, aucun souci pour moi  ::D: 

@++

----------


## cchatelain

Faut un passeport pour aller en Suisse ?

----------


## bakaneko

> Faut un passeport pour aller en Suisse ?


Ils ne m'en ont pas demand la dernire fois que j'y ai mis les pieds  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Eric Berger

Faudra pas oublier l'anorak si on opte pour des grillades en plein air  ::):

----------


## cchatelain

> Ils ne m'en ont pas demand la dernire fois que j'y ai mis les pieds


Juste les pieds ?  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Juste les pieds ?


non, non  ::D: 
Suffisaement de choses pour y acheter du chocolat  ::P:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Faut un passeport pour aller en Suisse ?


La plupart du temps, ils demandent rien  la frontire, mais normalement, c'est juste un titre d'identit valide. Je crois (j'ai bien dit, je crois) que a suffit  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Faudra pas oublier l'anorak si on opte pour des grillades en plein air


Je pense que ce sera pas des grillades  ::mouarf::  

J'opterais plutt pour une bonne fondue  ::D:  Ou je ne sais quoi d'autres.

----------


## cchatelain

> Pour entrer sur le territoire suisse, les ressortissants franais doivent tre munis dune carte nationale didentit ou dun passeport en cours de validit.


Jusque l, a va... Je vais pouvoir venir voir les petits suisses  ::aie::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Jusque l, a va... Je vais pouvoir venir voir les petits suisses


Cool, ce serait bien de te voir  :8-):  

P.S. Si tu pouvais juste laisser ta poisse  la frontire, ce serait pas mal aussi  ::aie::

----------


## cchatelain

Promis, avant de rentrer en France je laisse ma poisse  la frontire  ::aie:: 

Reste  voir la question de la date... Pour que je puisse confirmer si c'est OK pour moi  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Ca devrait jouer pour moi aussi, reste  fixer la date.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Avant Janvier, a risque d'tre trs limite, donc faudrait voir pour un Week-end de Janvier ?

Ca nous laisse donc : 
Le WE du 6-7Le WE du 13-14Le WE du 20-21Le WE du 27-28

Ou alors, je sais pas s'il y a un jour fri en Janvier ?

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## cchatelain

> Avant Janvier, a risque d'tre trs limite, donc faudrait voir pour un Week-end de Janvier ?
> 
> Ca nous laisse donc : 
> Le WE du 6-7Le WE du 13-14Le WE du 20-21Le WE du 27-28
> 
> Ou alors, je sais pas s'il y a un jour fri en Janvier ?
> 
> Qu'en dites-vous ?


Le 1er est fri  ::aie::  
Sinon, je regarde mon planning et je donne mes dispo ds que possible...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Le 1er est fri


Certes...

Mais le premier... Comment dire ? ... Je ne pense pas bouger beaucoup  ::aie::

----------


## thecaptain

Hello les amis,

Pour moi, idalement le 13-14 ou 27-28  ::):  Le 6-7 ca va pas et le 20-21 je suis pas encore sur donc voila  ::D: 

@++

----------


## cchatelain

Moi OK le week end du 27-28, et peut-tre celui du 20-21, mais je prfre le 27-28  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Le Week-end du 27-28 a l'air d'aller dja pour deux personnes et normalement pour moi. Je vous confirme mes dispos ce soir  :;): 

Pierre et Eric, ca vous vas quand ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Pierre et Eric, ca vous vas quand ?


En ce moment, ma voiture est en panne, mais heureusement il y a des trains entre Genve et Lausanne, donc a devrait jouer.  :;):  

Sinon, il faudrait galement demander  Pollux, il habite Nyon (s'il n'a pas dmnag entre-temps).

----------


## Pollux

Merci c'est sympa de penser  moi!  :;):  

J'habite toujours  Nyon mais je dmnage dans les environs fin janvier, dbut fvrier.

Je dois donc prparer ce dmnager et je pensais commencer ds la nouvelle anne.... Ca risque donc d'tre difficile pour moi!!

Mais je me tiens au courant de vos dates et si ca joue pour moi je m'empresserai de vous le communiquer!

----------


## pcaboche

> Merci c'est sympa de penser  moi!


Ben de rien, a fait dj un petit moment qu'on doit se voir...

----------


## Fiquet

Hello les amis suisses et frontaliers !

Peut-tre que moi aussi je pourrai venir cette fois-ci. Ce week-end pourrait ventuellement jouer mais je peux pas dire sr pour l'instant  :;):  , anniversaire oblige  ::mouarf:: 

Wichtounet on pourrait se dplacer ensemble jusqu' Lausanne si tu veux comme tu habites aussi aux alentours de Fribourg.

A+

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Hello les amis suisses et frontaliers !
> 
> Peut-tre que moi aussi je pourrai venir cette fois-ci. Ce week-end pourrait ventuellement jouer mais je peux pas dire sr pour l'instant  , anniversaire oblige 
> 
> Wichtounet on pourrait se dplacer ensemble jusqu' Lausanne si tu veux comme tu habites aussi aux alentours de Fribourg.
> 
> A+


Ouais, on pourrait, ce serait mme bien  ::P: 

Tu habites ou exactement ?

----------


## Fiquet

A Grolley c'est  15 min de Fribourg. Mais comme j'ai dit rien n'est sr pour le moment.

Je pourrais prendre la voiture, ou alors on prend le train, a m'est gal (j'ai l'AG de toute faon). On pourra planifier tout a par MP en temps voulu  :;): .

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Je pourrais prendre la voiture, ou alors on prend le train, a m'est gal (j'ai l'AG de toute faon). On pourra planifier tout a par MP en temps voulu .


Oui, on verra a ds qu'on sera sr de quelque chose  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Alors, a en est o ? Moi j'ai hte d'y tre en tous cas !

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Alors pour moi, voil les dates qui iraient pour Janvier : 

Le 13 et le 14, le 20 et le 21 et le 27.

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, c'est pas tout a, mais il faudrait penser  fixer une date. Visiblement, le week-end du 27-28  l'air de convenir  tout le monde, y compris  cchatelain qui vient de loin. Ca joue pour tout le monde pour le 27 ?

Cdric, tu comptes venir comment en Suisse ? Train, voiture, jet priv, autre ?

Pour le lieu de RDV, la gare de Lausanne, a va ? Et pour le programme, fait quoi ? Restau ou autre ? Ca tente quelqu'un de faire un "after" ? (une sortie jusque trs tard). Si oui, o ?

----------


## thecaptain

Salut  tous,

Le 27, c'est not. Reste plus qu'a dfinir le programme ^^

@++

----------


## Fiquet

Hello,

Le 27 a devrait pouvoir jouer pour moi, par contre je ne garantis rien pour rester tard le soir, j'ai mon anniv le 22 et je ferai srement quelque chose prs de chez moi le soir  ::aie:: . Sinon a m'est gal le programme.

----------


## cchatelain

> Bon, c'est pas tout a, mais il faudrait penser  fixer une date. Visiblement, le week-end du 27-28  l'air de convenir  tout le monde, y compris  cchatelain qui vient de loin. Ca joue pour tout le monde pour le 27 ?
> 
> Cdric, tu comptes venir comment en Suisse ? Train, voiture, jet priv, autre ?
> 
> Pour le lieu de RDV, la gare de Lausanne, a va ? Et pour le programme, fait quoi ? Restau ou autre ? Ca tente quelqu'un de faire un "after" ? (une sortie jusque trs tard). Si oui, o ?


LE 27, OK pour moi. Je serai en voiture.

Il vous reste  choisir le resto  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Pour moi, a joue aussi le 27  ::P:  

Pour ce qui est de o, j'ai pas vraiment d'ides, vu que je connais pas Lausanne, mais on peut reprendre les propositions qui avaient t faites par Eric pour la premire rencontre, non ? 

Pour le lieu de RDV, la gare ira trs bien, vu que je serai en train. 

On compte faire un souper ou alors on dne ? Ou les deux ? 

Pour l'after ce serait avec plaisir, mais le problme, c'est que le dernier train pour Fribourg est  23h45 et que le suivant est  5h45  ::?:

----------


## pcaboche

> Pour l'after ce serait avec plaisir, mais le problme, c'est que le dernier train pour Fribourg est  23h45 et que le suivant est  5h45


J'essaye de voir a (on pourrait faire l'after sur Genve et dormir chez moi, en poussant un peu les murs...)

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> J'essaye de voir a (on pourrait faire l'after sur Genve et dormir chez moi, en poussant un peu les murs...)


Ca peut se faire, mais faudra que je parte tt le matin quand mme pour arriver chez moi pour l'anniversaire de ma grand mre  ::P:  

Mais ds le moment, o j'ai 2 heures de sommeil et deux litres de caf, moi ca me va  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Mais ds le moment, o j'ai 2 heures de sommeil et deux litres de caf, moi ca me va


Si on passe la nuit en boite, tu pourras prendre le train direct...  ::aie::

----------


## cchatelain

> Si on passe la nuit en boite, tu pourras prendre le train direct...


La nuit en boite, je voudrais pas tre rabat joie, mais j'aurais fait 500 km le matin et j'aurai la mme chose  faire pour rentrer  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> La nuit en boite, je voudrais pas tre rabat joie, mais j'aurais fait 500 km le matin et j'aurai la mme chose  faire pour rentrer


Ah oui, c'est vrai, j'avais oubli ce lger "dtail".  ::aie::   (en fait non, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai mis le "  ::aie::  " dans le message).

En fait, ce qui casse beaucoup plus l'ambiance, c'est le prix de certaines boites  Genve. Parfois, a fait trs trs mal...

Mais bon,  part a, je suis sr qu'on trouvera un moyen de s'amuser (parce que bon, a serait bte que Cdric fasse 1000 km A/R pour manger un truc et basta...).

----------


## cchatelain

Ouais.... Faut une belle after, c'est clair.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> En fait, ce qui casse beaucoup plus l'ambiance, c'est le prix de certaines boites  Genve. Parfois, a fait trs trs mal...


On peut aussi envisager de passer une partie de l'after  Lausanne si on a un moyen de transport pour aller  Genve ensuite ?

----------


## cchatelain

On peut aussi faire une "before"... Ca me drange pas d'arriver un peu plus tt  ::mouarf::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> On peut aussi faire une "before"... Ca me drange pas d'arriver un peu plus tt


On peut aussi envisager une before en effet  ::aie::  

Pas trop quand mme, pour arriver en tat potable au resto  ::mouarf::

----------


## cchatelain

> On peut aussi envisager une before en effet  
> 
> Pas trop quand mme, pour arriver en tat potable au resto


On n'est pas obligs de se murger  la before, suffit d'un verre de bire pour faire connaissance et troller vocalement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> On n'est pas obligs de se murger  la before, suffit d'un verre de bire pour faire connaissance et troller vocalement


Oui, mais un verre de bire est vite vide, et le nombre de verre de bires sera proportionellement au temps pass  geeker (comprenez "faire connaissance et troller vocalement"  ::aie::  ), donc tout dpendra de la dure du before  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fiquet

Pour moi a irait trs bien un "before" comme a on est plus tranquille pour rentrer  ::mrgreen:: .



> On n'est pas obligs de se murger  la before, suffit d'un verre de bire pour faire connaissance et troller vocalement


Bah je sais par exprience que faut pas compter sur ce genre de phrases  ::aie:: .

PS : Alors on peut aller ensemble  Lausanne en train wichtounet ? On se redira, je pense que ce sera mieux a que je prenne la voiture  ::lol:: .

----------


## pcaboche

> On peut aussi envisager de passer une partie de l'after  Lausanne si on a un moyen de transport pour aller  Genve ensuite ?


T'as une ide de sortie  Lausanne ? Pour aller  Genve ensuite, y'a pas de problme, suffit de s'organiser.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> PS : Alors on peut aller ensemble  Lausanne en train wichtounet ? On se redira, je pense que ce sera mieux a que je prenne la voiture .


Oui, je pense qu'on devrait arriver  s'organiser  ::P: 




> T'as une ide de sortie  Lausanne ? Pour aller  Genve ensuite, y'a pas de problme, suffit de s'organiser.


Non, j'ai pas d'ides... Je connais pas du tout Lausanne, ni d'ailleurs Genve...

----------


## cchatelain

Bon, je viens de rserver le TGV pour tre l le 27  :;):

----------


## Eric Berger

> T'as une ide de sortie  Lausanne ? Pour aller  Genve ensuite, y'a pas de problme, suffit de s'organiser.


Je connais bien Lausanne.... Dites-moi ce que vous voulez faire.... et je vous dirais o aller  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Je connais bien Lausanne.... Dites-moi ce que vous voulez faire.... et je vous dirais o aller


Si on pouvait se lever une ou deux nanas facilement, je ne dirais pas non, j'en ai franchement besoin en ce moment... (ben quoi ? tu m'as demand ce que je voulais...  ::aie::  )

modos, pas taper, pas taper...

----------


## cchatelain

Attention, je viens mais je dois vous prvenir que a va vanner :
- sur le fait de partir en suisse (vu que j'ai averti tout le monde...  ::?:  )
- sur les produits laitiers...
- sur les catalogues
- sur le trafic d'emmental
- sur les promos de chef chez les douaniers...

A moi les vannes sur les petits suisses  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Attention, je viens mais je dois vous prvenir que a va vanner :
> - sur le fait de partir en suisse (vu que j'ai averti tout le monde...  )
> - sur les produits laitiers...
> - sur les catalogues
> - sur le trafic d'emmental
> - sur les promos de chef chez les douaniers...
> 
> A moi les vannes sur les petits suisses


Tant que tu fais pas des vannes sur la fondue et le chocolat, moi ca me va  ::aie::

----------


## cchatelain

> Tant que tu fais pas des vannes sur la fondue et le chocolat, moi ca me va


La fondue au chocolat tu connais ?  :8-):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> La fondue au chocolat tu connais ?


Ouais, mais ca vaudra jamais une bonne fondue moiti-moiti avec du vin blanc  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cchatelain

> Ouais, mais ca vaudra jamais une bonne fondue moiti-moiti avec du vin blanc


Pour le moment pour moi c'est gastro time alors la fondue  ::?:  

Vivement le 27, tout ira mieux. A condition que vous ayez choisi le resto  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Pour l'instant, ce qui est prvu:
- le 27  10h45, Cdric arrive  Genve gare Cornavin
- ensuite, on va se prendre un verre
- ensuite, 20 min de bus pour rcuprer la voiture
- ensuite, on va  Lausanne

Pour le reste, il faut dcider de ce que l'on va faire.

----------


## cchatelain

Resto du soir pour la RID en principe. Du moment que moi je peux acheter _un peu_ de chocolat et visiter, pour le reste, je vous laisse dcider  ::lol::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

On va dja manger un petit quelque chose  midi ? 

Comme a on a tout l'aprs midi pour causer et pour se balader dans Lausanne et cdric pour acheter du chocolat et on aprs on va souper. 

Par contre, on prend un petit truc  midi, quand mme pas tout claquer  ::aie:: 

Et pour l'after faut encore qu'on voie.

Vous en pensez-quoi ?

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, voil o j'en suis:

J'ai:
- un matelas de bonne qualit en 90 cm (1 personne)
- un matelas gonflable en 140 cm (1  2 personnes, suivant gabarit)
- pour les dredons, couvertures, etc, a va suivre

Faut-il que je prvois des couchages supplmentaires ?


Voil ce que je propose: vu que presque tout le monde a l'abonnement gnral et que Cdric a son train pour Genve, on descend tous  Genve (gare Cornavin).

Une fois au centre de Genve, il n'y a aucun problme pour trouver:
- un restau, quel que soit le budget (mme Burger King)
- une brasserie (il y en a de trs bonnes)
- de quoi faire du shopping
- de quoi faire du tourisme

Ensuite, on peut tous aller chez moi pour dposer les affaires. On peut mme diner chez moi si vous voulez.

Le soir, il n'y a pas de problme pour faire une sortie et on peut dormir chez moi.

Qu'est-ce que vous en dites ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Bon, voil o j'en suis:
> 
> J'ai:
> - un matelas de bonne qualit en 90 cm (1 personne)
> - un matelas gonflable en 140 cm (1  2 personnes, suivant gabarit)
> - pour les dredons, couvertures, etc, a va suivre
> 
> Faut-il que je prvois des couchages supplmentaires ?
> 
> ...


J'en dis que du bien  ::D:  

Donc on va directement  Genve et on passe toute la journe l-bas ? Moi, ca me va trs bien, ca fait trs longtemps que je suis pas retourn  Genve  ::P:  

Aprs pour ce qui est du lit, un canap me suffit, ou alors un sol revetu d'un drap, pas besoin de plus  :;):  Je suis pas pnible, tant que tu fournis l'hbrgement  ::mouarf::  Je peut aussi emmener un sac de couchage s'il faut. 

Personnellement, je peut arriver  Genve  10h50, 11h15 ou 11h50.

----------


## pcaboche

> Aprs pour ce qui est du lit, un canap me suffit, ou alors un sol revetu d'un drap, pas besoin de plus  Je suis pas pnible, tant que tu fournis l'hbrgement  Je peut aussi emmener un sac de couchage s'il faut.


J'ai un canap, mais il est un peu petit et pas trs confortable pour dormir dedans. Tu peux amener un sac de couchage, c'est mme recommand (a peut dpanner s'il fait trs froid).

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> (a peut dpanner s'il fait trs froid).


C'est pas vraiment la tendance  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est pas vraiment la tendance


Il vaut mieux prvenir que gurir (surtout la grippe). Ce matin, il faisait dj un peu plus froid.

Le temps est lunatique en ce moment, donc emmene quand mme un sac de couchage (au cas o je manquerais de couvertures).

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Il vaut mieux prvenir que gurir (surtout la grippe). Ce matin, il faisait dj un peu plus froid.


En effet, il a mme gel, je l'ai bien rot en faisant 20 minutes de scooter  -1 degr.

Je prendrai donc un sac de couchage  ::P:

----------


## pcaboche

> En effet, il a mme gel, je l'ai bien *R*ot en faisant 20 minutes de scooter  -1 degr.


 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## cchatelain

Bon, OK, je prendrai un sac de couchage... J'espre que je vais pas le trimballer toute la journe  ::aie::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> 


Pas compris  ::koi::

----------


## thecaptain

Salut,




> Bon, voil o j'en suis:
> 
> J'ai:
> - un matelas de bonne qualit en 90 cm (1 personne)
> - un matelas gonflable en 140 cm (1  2 personnes, suivant gabarit)
> - pour les dredons, couvertures, etc, a va suivre
> 
> Faut-il que je prvois des couchages supplmentaires ?
> 
> ...


dsol du temps de rponse  ::):  Pas de souci pour moi, mais par contre j'aurais du mal  rester en soire (quoique c'est  voir encore  ::D: ). J'ai peut-tre zapp le post, mais il me semble que l'on a toujours pas dfini l'heure non ?  ::): 

@++

----------


## pcaboche

> Pas compris


J'ai dit le post pour que tu remarques la faute de frappe...

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai peut-tre zapp le post, mais il me semble que l'on a toujours pas dfini l'heure non ?


Ben en fait, a dpendra principalement de l'endroit.

Ce qui est sr:
- Cdric arrive  10h45  Genve

Donc si a se passe  Genve, on est directement sur place, mais si c'est  Lausanne, il faut encore compter le trajet depuis Genve...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> J'ai dit le post pour que tu remarques la faute de frappe...


C'est pas une faute de frappe  :;): 

Tu connais pas l'expression la roter ? Ca doit tre purement fribourgeois... Ca veut que c'est pas facile.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Ben en fait, a dpendra principalement de l'endroit.
> 
> Ce qui est sr:
> - Cdric arrive  10h45  Genve
> 
> Donc si a se passe  Genve, on est directement sur place, mais si c'est  Lausanne, il faut encore compter le trajet depuis Genve...


Personnellement, je pense que c'est plus simple de rester  Genve, car si cdric et toi devez aller jusqu' Lausanne et qu'ensuite le soir on doit retourner jusqu' Genve, ca fait des trajets dans le vide. 

J'ai un train qui arrive  Genve  10h50, je vais prendre celui-l, ca devrait aller  :;):

----------


## Fiquet

> Cdric arrive  10h45  Genve


Donc je pense qu'on prendra le train qui arrive  10h50 wichtounet ? Comme a on arrive  peu prs en mme temps. J'espre que ce sera pas trop dr pour se lever je fte mon anniv le soir avant  ::aie:: .

Par contre je ne sais pas si je resterai le soir avec vous ce n'est pas dit, je rentrerai peut-tre le soir vers 19-20h de Genve.




> En effet, il a mme gel, je l'ai bien rot en faisant 20 minutes de scooter  -1 degr.


Moi je le comprends  ::mouarf:: , je souponne l'expression Suisse (voire mme Fribourgeoise) que vous ne pouvez pas comprendre chez vous  ::mrgreen:: .



> la "roter" => j'ai bien souffert


 ::lol::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Quel joli post simultan  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fiquet

Au moins ils auront compris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Tu connais pas l'expression la roter ? Ca doit tre purement fribourgeois...


Ca doit tre purement Fribourgeois, en effet. Jamais entendu parler.

----------


## Eric Berger

> Ca doit tre purement Fribourgeois, en effet. Jamais entendu parler.


Faut sortir un peu...

Ca s'utilise aussi sur Vaud  ::): 
J'ai pas trouv dans le lexique de www.topio.ch (que je vous conseille vivement) mais je vous assure que c'est commun par chez moi.

----------


## pcaboche

> Faut sortir un peu...
> 
> Ca s'utilise aussi sur Vaud


Je vais bien roter si je dois apprendre toutes les expressions Vaudoises, Fribourgeoises, Valaisanne, etc. par coeur. 

(j'ai bon l? j'ai utilis le verbe roter comme il faut?  ::aie::  )


Revenons-en au sujet original:
- pour la sortie en boite, a n'a l'air d'emballer personne et certaines personnes ont des contre-indications mdicale, donc on va sans doute faire autre chose (moi, j'avais propos cela comme a, pour changer)

- on risque donc de remplacer la sortie boite par une activit beaucoup plus "geek",  savoir le visionnage de DVD. Pour les films, a risque aussi d'tre assez "geek"... (Cdric proposait l'intgrale de Star Wars ou du Seigneur des Anneaux).

Est-ce que a joue pour tout le monde ?

----------


## thecaptain

> - on risque donc de remplacer la sortie boite par une activit beaucoup plus "geek",  savoir le visionnage de DVD. Pour les films, a risque aussi d'tre assez "geek"... (Cdric proposait l'intgrale de Star Wars ou du Seigneur des Anneaux).


yes  ::D:  Fiquet et Witchounet, on se rejoint dans le train  Lausanne ?

----------


## Fiquet

> Je vais bien roter si je dois apprendre toutes les expressions Vaudoises, Fribourgeoises, Valaisanne, etc. par coeur.


Encore faux  ::P: 
Comme a :



> Je vais bien *la* roter...


 ::D: 




> - pour la sortie en boite, a n'a l'air d'emballer personne et certaines personnes ont des contre-indications mdicale, donc on va sans doute faire autre chose (moi, j'avais propos cela comme a, pour changer)


Perso a m'empcherais pas de sortir, mais j'ai probablement quelque chose le soir donc c'est plus compliqu, d'autant plus qu'on est  Genve a fait un bot plus loin pour moi  :;): .



> - on risque donc de remplacer la sortie boite par une activit beaucoup plus "geek",  savoir le visionnage de DVD. Pour les films, a risque aussi d'tre assez "geek"... (Cdric proposait l'intgrale de Star Wars ou du Seigneur des Anneaux).


Tant mieux alors parce que si j'tais rest j'aurais prfr sortir boire quelques verres que de  regarder des films  ::aie:: .




> yes  Fiquet et Witchounet, on se rejoint dans le train  Lausanne ?


Pas de problme  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Ben personnellement, j'tais bien tent par une petite sortie en bote, mais bon, on peut aussi se faire une soire geek...

@thecaptain : Ouais, c'est une bonne ide  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Ben personnellement, j'tais bien tent par une petite sortie en bote, mais bon, on peut aussi se faire une soire geek...


Pour la boite, c'est pas encore tomb  l'eau. J'avais juste cru comprendre que a ne vous interressait pas.

Faut faire un sondage...  ::lol::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Pour la boite, c'est pas encore tomb  l'eau. J'avais juste cru comprendre que a ne vous interressait pas.
> 
> Faut faire un sondage...


Bon ben j'initie le vote, je vote oui pour l'after en bote.

A vous messieurs !

----------


## cchatelain

Etant de type migraineux, je dois avouer que la boite c'est pas mon environnement naturel... Mais bon, j'essaierai de prendre sur moi si c'est a qui est choisi.

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, petit rsum  J-9 :

Lieu: Genve a l'air de convenir  tout le monde.

RDV: 27 janvier, 11h, gare Cornavin.

Activits de la journe:
- restau
- brasserie
- shopping
- tourisme

Pour activits du soir, prvoir:
- des DVD (cchatelain)
- une tenue correcte (pas de basket !!!) au cas o  la dernire minute on dciderait de sortir (pas forcment longtemps si cchatelain a la migraine)

Questions:
- Qui est sr de venir ? (Eric, tu viens ?)
- Qui reste dormir ?

Dernire prcision:
- cchatelain, ne t'embte pas pour le change, je peux t'en faire  un tarif prfrentiel (vu que j'ai rgulirement besoin d'euros).

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> une tenue correcte (pas de basket !!!)


On fait comment si on a que des baskets ?  ::aie::  




> Questions:
> - Qui est sr de venir ? (Eric, tu viens ?)
> - Qui reste dormir ?


Moi je suis sr de venir et je reste dormir.

----------


## Fiquet

> - Qui est sr de venir ? (Eric, tu viens ?)
> - Qui reste dormir ?


Je suis sr de venir mais je ne resterai pas dormir, je rentre en fin d'aprs-midi / dbut de soire.

----------


## cchatelain

1 : je suis sur de venir, surtout que mes billets de tgv ne sont pas remboursables
2 : je crois que je vais rester dormir  ::mouarf::  
3 : les tennis, a peut aller ?  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  

Cool pour le change, j'amne quelques euros  ::D:

----------


## Eric Berger

> Eric, tu viens ?


Sais p encore... comptez sans moi, je pourrais vous dire qu'en dernire minute

----------


## pcaboche

> comptez sans moi, je pourrais vous dire qu'en dernire minute


C'est surtout pour le nombre de couchages que je posais la question.




> On fait comment si on a que des baskets ?


Et t'arrives  rentrer en boite avec des baskets ?  ::koi:: 

Sinon, je peux te prter une paire de chaussures... taille 48.  ::aie:: 





> 3 : les tennis, a peut aller ?


Ok, c'est pas gagn...  ::roll::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Et t'arrives  rentrer en boite avec des baskets ?


Ca dpend quel genre de bote  ::roll::  




> Sinon, je peux te prter une paire de chaussures... taille 48.


Bah, habituellement, je porte du 43-44, donc du 48 avec un bout de papier dedans, ca doit le faire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Pierre, tu as une ide pour le resto ? Faudrait peut-tre quand mme reserver ?

Et sinon, avec cdric, on a pens que pour l'after, on pourrait faire quelque chose du genre un billard ou un bowling ? Comme a, pas de problmes de migraine ni de chaussures  :;): 

Sinon, Cdric proposait aussi du patinage ou une sortie sur une plage de nudistes  ::roll::

----------


## cchatelain

> ou une sortie sur une plage de nudistes


Oui, mais c'est  condition qu'il y ait plein de filles canon  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, alors, super bonne nouvelle: si j'arrive  poster ce message un samedi, c'est que j'ai reu mon modem !
 ::lahola:: 

Du coup, s'il vous prend une envie subite de vous connecter ce week-end...  ::aie::  

Cdric: tiens toi loin de ma neuf box... Vade retro cedricas  ::aie::  





> Ca dpend quel genre de bote


Ben  Genve, dans les boites, tu trouves plus souvent des gars qui se la ptent  faire croire qu'ils ont plein de fric que des gars avec des baskets...  ::roll::  




> Pierre, tu as une ide pour le resto ? Faudrait peut-tre quand mme reserver ?


Des restaus, il y en a plein et ils servent  toute heure. En plus, je crois que a les embte plus qu'autre chose quand quelqu'un rserve une table un samedi aprs-midi alors qu'ils n'ont pas de mal  remplir le restau.  ::roll::  Donc c'est plus du genre: on arrive, et si le restau plait  tout le monde (menu, prix, ambiance), on attend qu'une table se libre...

Sinon, il reste le Burger King, et au Burger King, pas besoin de rserver.  ::aie::  

Question restau, quelles sont vos prfrences:
- chinois
- italien
- fruits de mer
- fast food
?

Donc pour le restau, pas forcmement besoin de rserver. Pour la boite, il est possible de rserver une table (par contre, si on prend une table, il faut tre prt  dpenser pas mal de pognon...).




> Et sinon, avec cdric, on a pens que pour l'after, on pourrait faire quelque chose du genre un billard ou un bowling ?


C'est faisable.




> Sinon, Cdric proposait aussi du patinage ou une sortie sur une plage de nudistes


Les patins, moi je prfre les rouler...  ::lol::  




> Oui, mais c'est  condition qu'il y ait plein de filles canon


T'es pas mari toi ?  ::aie::  Et justement, si je proposais la boite, c'est surtout pour les filles en fait, pas pour la musique...  ::aie::

----------


## cchatelain

> T'es pas mari toi ?  Et justement, si je proposais la boite, c'est surtout pour les filles en fait, pas pour la musique...


Donc, les filles je peux pas, et leur musique  900 db, non plus. La boite, je peux dfinitivement pas  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Donc, les filles je peux pas, et leur musique  900 db, non plus. La boite, je peux dfinitivement pas


Oui, mais bon, je comptais un peu sur l'effet de groupe pour justement se lacher un peu en boite (tout seul, je suis d'un naturel timide  ::cry::  ).

----------


## cchatelain

A la patinoire tu peux litralement leur rentrer dedans  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> A la patinoire tu peux litralement leur rentrer dedans


Oui, mais a jte un froid...  ::aie:: 

Et puis en plus, je ne peux pas trouver chaussure  mon pied: je suis ce qu'on appelle une trs grande taille...  ::oops::  (comme on dit dans la taverne: trop gros, passe pas !  ::aie::   ::lol:: )

Donc la patinoire, trs peu pour moi.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Ben  Genve, dans les boites, tu trouves plus souvent des gars qui se la ptent  faire croire qu'ils ont plein de fric que des gars avec des baskets...


Ah... Pas si terrible alors  ::?:  




> Sinon, il reste le Burger King, et au Burger King, pas besoin de rserver.


Si on pouvait viter le Burger King ca m'arrangerait  ::aie::  




> Question restau, quelles sont vos prfrences:
> - chinois
> - italien
> - fruits de mer
> - fast food
> ?


Tout ce qui asiatique est bon, italien pareil, mexicain aussi. Mais par contre surtout pas de Fruits de mer  ::vomi:: 




> T'es pas mari toi ?  Et justement, si je proposais la boite, c'est surtout pour les filles en fait, pas pour la musique...


Une bote ou les gens se prennent pas pour des friqus, ou il y a plein de filles et pas trop de musique a existe  Genve ?

----------


## cchatelain

Il n'y a pas de resto avec des spcialits suisses ? Moi je viens en Suisse, pas en Chine, ni en Italie... D'ailleurs c'est quoi les spcialits suisses ? Pas les fruits de mer je pense  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Il n'y a pas de resto avec des spcialits suisses ? Moi je viens en Suisse, pas en Chine, ni en Italie... D'ailleurs c'est quoi les spcialits suisses ? Pas les fruits de mer je pense


La spcialit, c'est de manger plein de trucs qui viennent d'ailleurs.  ::aie:: 

Non, il y a des spcialits comme les rsties, la fondue, la raclette, la viande sche, la saucisse de veau, les vins du Valais et bien sr le chocolat et les fromages... mais paradoxalement, je ne connais pas de restau spcialis l-dedans (sinon, il y a "L'entrecte" qui, comme le nom l'indique, ne vend que des entrectes...  40 CHF l'assiette car la viande est Suisse et ils ont une sauce "maison")

Le plus simple pour manger typiquement "local", ce serait de faire les courses et de se faire une bouffe  la maison (ce qui peut tre bien pour le repas du soir).

----------


## cchatelain

> Le plus simple pour manger typiquement "local", ce serait de faire les courses et de se faire une bouffe  la maison (ce qui peut tre bien pour le repas du soir).


OK, je prends  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> OK, je prends


Ce sera surtout sympa pour le soir, a. Sinon, il y a aussi le self de la Coop, mais c'est une cafet'.

Nous vous prenez pas la tte pour le restau, ce qui est prvu c'est:
- arrive en gare vers 11 h
- ds la sortie de la gare, je peux vous montrer quelques restaus
- on file chez moi dposer les affaires (petite collation pour ceux qui ont beaucoup voyag)
- on repart au centre de Genve
- je vous montre o manger et ds qu'un restau vous plait, on y va

- l'aprs midi, on se promne, on boit des bires, on fait du shopping, on achte du chocolat et de quoi manger pour le soir

C'est aussi simple que a !

----------


## pcaboche

J-5

Pour l'after, voici une solution qui va certainement convenir  tout le monde:

C'est un complexe de loisirs qui comprend:
- un bowling
- des tables de billard
- un mini golf
- des bars
- des discothques

Et l, pour le coup, c'est en France (et  5 minutes de chez moi, donc si je finis la soire  4 pattes, on pourra toujours rentrer  pied...  ::lol:: ).

Par contre, rien  voir avec l'ambiance des boites  Genve, genre (pour parler des extrmes) la soire au Java o si tu rserves une table t'en auras au moins pour 700 CHF de boissons (qui a dit que Java tait gourmand en ressources ? L ils ont d en rester  la JVM 1.1...  ::lol:: ).

Le cot positif, c'est que:
- il y a un bowling, comme demand
- c'est pas une grosse boite avec du gros bruit
- les prix sont raisonnables
- c'est pas trop loin pour rentrer

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> J-5
> 
> Pour l'after, voici une solution qui va certainement convenir  tout le monde:
> 
> C'est un complexe de loisirs qui comprend:
> - un bowling
> - des tables de billard
> - un mini golf
> - des bars
> ...


C'est une bonne ide  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

Oui, super.

----------


## pcaboche

J-4

et il neige sur Genve !

(tiens, a rime...  ::aie:: )

----------


## cchatelain

Cool  ::):

----------


## thecaptain

yeah il neige c'est la fte  ::D:   ::D:  Donc ce qui est prvu :



> - arrive en gare vers 11 h
> - ds la sortie de la gare, je peux vous montrer quelques restaus
> - on file chez moi dposer les affaires (petite collation pour ceux qui ont beaucoup voyag)
> - on repart au centre de Genve
> - je vous montre o manger et ds qu'un restau vous plait, on y va
> 
> - l'aprs midi, on se promne, on boit des bires, on fait du shopping, on achte du chocolat et de quoi manger pour le soir


Avec Fiquet et witchounet on se catch dans le train  Lausanne. Eric tu viens ?

@++  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> yeah il neige c'est la fte


Oui euh... les bus c'est un peu le bazar, mais on devrait survivre.

Il est toujours prvu de passer chez moi ds votre arrive. Ca mettra juste un peu plus de temps pour revenir, donc la collation sera apprcie je pense.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> yeah il neige c'est la fte


Beuh, il neige  ::cry::  

La neige ca devrait rester que dans les montagnes pour aller skier, mais jamais descendre en plaine  ::(:  

Ca m'a fait perdre une heure de temps ce matin...

----------


## Eric Berger

> Eric tu viens ?


Je ne pense pas non..... Pis vous arrtez pas d'loigner la beuverie de chez moi  ::cry::  

En fait, je suis  l'arme et les week-ends y sont courts, si j'ajoute mes cours et toutes les choses que je ne peux pas faire pendant la semaine... y me restera plus que quelques heures pour dormir :p

Mais ce n'est que partie remise...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Je ne pense pas non..... Pis vous arrtez pas d'loigner la beuverie de chez moi  
> 
> En fait, je suis  l'arme et les week-ends y sont courts, si j'ajoute mes cours et toutes les choses que je ne peux pas faire pendant la semaine... y me restera plus que quelques heures pour dormir :p
> 
> Mais ce n'est que partie remise...


Moi aussi il me restera que quelques heures pour dormir tant donn que le lendemain j'ai un anniversaire toute la journe  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Pis vous arrtez pas d'loigner la beuverie de chez moi


S'te plait... y'en a qui viennent de Paris tout de mme. Bon, ok, je suis mal plac pour critiquer vu que je n'ai pas  trop me dplacer.  ::aie::   Mais quand mme, je dois m'occuper du gite et de la logistique...

----------


## Eric Berger

J'oubliais un dtail, Samedi j'ai les cours jusqu' 13h15, donc si je viens c'est dans l'aprem...

Je viendrais si j'suis pas trop naze...

Quelqu'un me file son tl par MP (si je veux vous rejoindre, faudra que je vous trouve)?

----------


## thecaptain

Tu as le mien si jamais Eric  :;): 

edit:
heuu les mecs, ca joue si j'arrive avec le train de 11h24 ??? Je dois me lever 1h plus tot pour celui de 11h04  ::?:   ::?:

----------


## pcaboche

> heuu les mecs, ca joue si j'arrive avec le train de 11h24 ??? Je dois me lever 1h plus tot pour celui de 11h04


Ca joue, il y a pas de problme. De toute faon, il y a une brasserie juste en face de la gare pour patienter.  ::D:

----------


## thecaptain

hop hop hop  ::D: 
Avec un peu de retard, un rapide retour sur la journe de samedi  ::):  Je suis donc pour ma part arriv  11h30  Genve ou je fut accueilli par pcaboche. witchounet, Fiquet et cchatelin attendaient  cot dans un bistrot, sirotant je-ne-sais-plus-quoi. Bref on a assez vite embarqu dans un bus pour rejoindre la fameuse voiture de pcaboche qui nous as amen chez lui en France voisine ^^ Suite  cela nous sommes retourns  Genve pour aller manger dans un bon petit restaurant. Nous avons ensuite enchan la tourne de quelques magasins pour que cchatelin puisse acheter quelques chantillons de notre dlicieux chocolat  ::D: 
Pour ma part, j'ai malheureusement du rentrer dj autour des 18h  ::(:  Comment s'est pass le reste de la soire les gars ? Oubliez pas d'envoyer les photos !

Encore merci  pcaboche pour l'organisation sans faille ^^ (et la balade !)

@++

----------


## pcaboche

> sirotant je-ne-sais-plus-quoi


C'tait du panach banane verte.




> Comment s'est pass le reste de la soire les gars ?


Pour faire court, on est rentrs, on a mang chez moi et comme il tait tard pour faire un bowling on a regard des DVDs (Lord of War et des pisodes de Futurama) jusqu' 3 heures du matin. cchatelain a troll sur ma voiture sur le forum, a a dgnr et depuis il ne me parle plus (mais c'est pas grave...).




> Encore merci  pcaboche pour l'organisation sans faille ^^ (et la balade !)


Merci, cela me fait trs plaisir. La prochaine fois, j'essaierai d'amliorer encore la logistique.

----------


## gorgonite

Salut,


juste pour savoir si vous comptiez en refaire une avant fin juillet... 

 ::merci::

----------


## pcaboche

> juste pour savoir si vous comptiez en refaire une avant fin juillet...


Pour moi, il n'y a pas de problme !

A ce propos, fin Avril je dmnage dans un appart plus grand, mieux conu (pas de couloir qui sert  rien et qui prend de la place) dans un cadre plus agrable (prsence d'espaces verts), prs d'une ligne de bus mieux dsservie, etc. Donc je vais pouvoir accueillir plus de monde et dans de meilleures conditions.  ::king::

----------


## gorgonite

perso, je loge prs de Bel-Air... donc je n'aurais pas de mal  trouver le bon moyen de transport  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

Moi, financirement je peux pas... Pas pour 4 ou 5 mois au moins... Mes dernires vacances ont lamin mes budgets "loisirs" et je veux garde ce qu'il en reste pour mes enfants.

----------


## thecaptain

Salut,

Pour ma part aucun problme, je suis  Lausanne en semaine donc je peux aller  peu prs n'importe ou (merci l'AG  ::D: ) ^^

@++

----------


## gorgonite

a vous dit pendant PolyManga ?

----------


## thecaptain

yep j'y serai probablement  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

Oui, c'est une bonne ide !

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Moi, je ne pourrai malheureusement pas venir. 

Amusez-vous bien  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

premier rentr... encore une victoire du gorgo  ::yaisse2::

----------


## pcaboche

> premier rentr... encore une victoire du gorgo


Ca y est, tu as finallement pu te connecter  internet ? Et ta voisine a pas mis la musique trop fort ?  :;): 

Rsum de la journe: on est tous all  ce fameux salon et on tait tous d'accord sur un truc: c'tait fin nul. Du coup, on est all mang au Chinois. C'tait bon et pas trop cher. Ensuite, thecaptain a d prendre le train gorgo et moi, on a pas mal discut. J'ai pris le dernier mtro pour regagner ma voiture et je suis rentr chez ma mre  68 kms de l.

----------


## thecaptain

> Rsum de la journe: on est tous all  ce fameux salon et on tait tous d'accord sur un truc: c'tait fin nul.


Ceci dit c'tait quand meme marrant, les 3 gros geeks au milieu des mangas perdu dans les grandes discussions informatiques  ::mrgreen::  Pierre nous a fait moulte dmo de son mga appareil-photo-reflex-telescopable-qui-fait-meme-le-cafe  ::D:  (faut que tu m'envoie les photos d'ailleurs ^^). Bref une bonne journe pour ma part !

@++

----------


## pcaboche

> Ceci dit c'tait quand meme marrant, les 3 gros geeks au milieu des mangas perdu dans les grandes discussions informatiques


Et de blagues  la cons, ne l'oublions pas ! Mes 2 collgues avaient peur de passer pour des dingues mais bon, au milieu de types qui s'habillent comme des personnages de mangas, a risquait pas grand chose...  ::lol:: 




> Pierre nous a fait moulte dmo de son mga appareil-photo-reflex-telescopable-qui-fait-meme-le-cafe


Si j'avais eu cet appareil il y a un an  JavaOne, j'aurais pu ramener quelques clichs potables. Mais bon,  l'poque, j'en n'avais pas les moyens (pour info: Sony alpha 100 avec objectif 18-200mm: un trs bon appareil, un trs bon objectif (je l'ai choisi pour a en fait) avec lequel on peut dj bien se faire plaisir...).




> Bref une bonne journe pour ma part !


Pareil pour moi !

----------

